# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Campuchia - Du lich Campuchia

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Campuchia - du lich Campuchia*
Campuchia là đất nước của chùa tháp, mỗi làng đều có chùa, kiến trúc hoàn toàn khác với kiến trúc đền núi. Đi đến đâu trên đất nước tôi, các bạn đều nhìn thấy biểu tượng rắn Naga bảy đầu. (Người xưa dùng tượng Rắn Naga hổ bảy hoặc chín đầu, xòe ra như cây quạt được dùng làm mô tuýp trang trí phổ biến ở khắp các đền đài, chùa chiền, cầu ...).



Chùa Bạc - Wat Preah Morakat
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Campuchia để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Campuchia*

Là một quốc gia nhiệt đới, Campuchia dường như ấm áp quanh năm. Dù vậy, nơi đây cũng có 3 mùa khá rõ rệt. Mùa khô rơi vào từ tháng 11 đến tháng 5, ít mưa. Trong đó mùa cao điểm của du lịch là lúc trời mát mẻ từ tháng 11 đến tháng 2. Lúc này, vừa đủ mát mẻ để khám phá các đền đài thoải mái nhất, lại vừa đủ ấm áp để tha hồ tắm nắng trên bãi biển.

Mùa mưa ở Campuchia kéo dài từ tháng 6-10. Mực nước sông thời gian này tăng lên rõ rệt, nhất là vào tháng 9, 10, đường phố ướt át và nguy cơ lụt lội cao. Tuy nhiên nếu đến campuchia vào thời điểm này cũng là cơ hội cho du khách khám phá những ngôi đền thuộc quần thể Angkor và các vùng nông thôn khác của Campuchia vì vào thời gian này mang đến một vẻ đẹp hiếm có và đầy màu sắc của những ngôi đền khi chúng được phản chiếu từ những hồ nước đầy bao quanh, cũng như những khu rừng nhiệt đới và những cánh đồng lúa trở nên xanh tốt, đầy sức sống.

Ngoài ra, hãy đến Campuchia khi có lễ hội té nước diễn ra vào khoảng từ cuối tháng 10 đến giữa tháng 11 để đánh dấu mùa mưa kết thúc và nước bắt đầu rút. Đây là một lễ hội đặc sắc và thu hút nhiều người xem. Ngoài ra còn có lễ hội Bonn Chaul Chhnam (Năm mới Khmer) vào giữa tháng 4. Thời điểm này tại đền chùa rất đông đúc người đi lễ và tham quan vãn cảnh.

*Đi lại*

Vietnam Airlines luôn có các chuyến bay đi Phnom Penh và Siem Reap từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và từ Hà Nội, với giá vé khoảng 200 USD khứ hồi, chưa kể các loại thuế.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể chọn đường bộ để đi, qua biên giới Mộc Bài/Bavet, cách Phnom Penh 200 km về phía Đông Nam. Từ Bavet rất dễ dàng bắt taxi đến Phnom Penh mất 3,5 giờ.

Sẽ không kém phần thú vị nếu đi từ Châu Đốc bằng đường sông trên thuyền cao tốc đến thẳng Phnom Penh. Đây đang là sự lựa chọn của nhiều khách du lịch trẻ trung, năng động, những người thích khám phá cảm giác sông nước, và cũng khá tiết kiệm so với đường hàng không.

*Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Campuchia*

Địa chỉ: No. 436 Monivong Blvd., Khan Chamcarmon, Phnom Penh
Tel: 023 726 274/ 726 284
Fax: 023 726 495 / or 023 726 273 (for Consular Office)

*Các địa điểm thăm quan khi đi du lịch Campuchia:*

Nét kỳ bí của cao nguyên Bokor

Ngỡ ngàng vẻ đẹp đảo ngọc Campuchia 

Trải nghiệm di chuyển bằng tàu tre ở Campuchia

Du lịch đảo ở Campuchia

Thăm 4 di sản văn hóa nổi tiếng của Campuchia

Thăm Banteay Kdei Temple

Độc đáo những tượng đài ở Campuchia 

Thành Phố Xiêm Riệp 

Phố đồ cổ ở Phnom Penh

Sihanouk Ville - bãi biển đẹp của Campuchia

Thăm cung điện hoàng gia Campuchia

Campuchia - cảm nhận trên từng cây số 

10 thành phố cổ đừng quên khám phá khi đến Campuchia

Đền Bayon - ngôi đền ấn tượng nhất của kiến trúc đền núi Campuchia 

Đi Camphuchia tắm biển ...rẻ

Du hí cuối tuần ở Phnom Penh

Khám phá Kampot

Thăm đất nước Chùa Tháp bằng Limo bus

Vũ điệu đêm ở Phnom Penh

Thăm NagaWorld ở Campuchia 

Khám phá địa danh tuyệt đẹp ngoài Angkor Wat 

Cố đô Oudong

Đến thăm sông ngàn Linga

Lung linh đêm Siem Reap

Cuộc sống ở làng nổi Campuchia - Kampong Phluk

Đền banteay srei

Đến thăm căn cứ địa của Pol Pot 

Nền văn hóa đặc sắc tại Phnom Penh

Những điểm tham quan lý thú ở Campuchia

Campuchia những ngày tháng Tư

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch tự túc Campuchia

Lưu ý khi mua sắm một số địa điểm ở Campuchia

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Campuchia 

Những điểm không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Campuchia

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi ở Xiêm Riệp - Campuchia 

Những điều cần biết khi đến đất nước Campuchia 

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Campuchia

Hành trang du lịch Campuchia 

"Tất tần tật" cho một chuyến du lịch Campuchia 

Những địa điểm mua sắm tại Campuchia 

'Phượt' Campuchia đổi gió ngày hè

----------


## thietht

Thịt bò xào kiến

Rớt nước miếng với những món ăn đường phố của Campuchia

Bún mắm campuchia

Đã miệng với món ngon Campuchia

Đường thốt nốt

Say mê những món ăn khoái khẩu ở Phnom Penh

Món ăn 'kinh dị' được yêu thích ở Campuchia

Amok - Sự tinh túy trong ẩm thực của người Campuchia

Mắm Bồ Hóc 

Độc đáo ẩm thực Campuchia

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH CAMPUCHIA ĐƯỢC GIỚI THIỆU TRÊN DIDAU.ORG
*


Hà Nội - Phnompenh - Siem Riep (4 Ngày 3 Đêm ) - Giá 12.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Phnom Penh - Hồ Chí Minh (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.498.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia (Siemreap - angkorwat - phnompenh) - Hồ Chí Minh(4N/3Đ) - Giá 2.980.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch campuchia –cao nguyên bokor – thiên đường cát trắng sihanoukville – phno (4N/3Đ) - Giá KM 3.459.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Campuchia (Angkor wat - Siemreap – Phnompen) - HCM (4N/3Đ) - Giá 2.950.000 VNĐ/Khách

TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – SIÊM RIỆP – PHNOM PÊNH - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (5N/4Đ) - Giá 179usd/pax

----------


## thietht

Angkor International Hotel (3 sao)

Phnom Penh Forever Hotel (3 sao)

Angkor Riviera Hotel (4 sao)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Le Malraux

Những nhà hàng nổi tiếng ở Campuchia

Khu nghỉ dưỡng khách sạn Campuchia Sokha Angkor

Nhà hàng Friends Restaurant

Nhà hàng Chow

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Campuchia

----------

